# Chevrolet GAP and Extended Warranty



## BogusServiceAnimal (Oct 28, 2019)

Just bought an Equinox, they are practically giving them away presently. I noticed in the extended warranty that they specifically say that commercial use of the vehicle IS covered under the extended warranty and GAP coverage. Is this part of GM's now dissolved partnership with Lyft? At the end of the day, I got a great deal with extended warranty and GAP included and well below the MSRP. Very pleased with my experience. It seems that GM has stepped up their game.


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

What made you pick the Equinox. I am curious


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Yeah but at the end of the day it's a Chevy... Good luck w that.


----------



## BogusServiceAnimal (Oct 28, 2019)

IthurstwhenIP said:


> What made you pick the Equinox. I am curious


Thorough research on reliability, safety, price point, trade in rebate, visibility within the vehicle, safety package is standard, GM seems VERY interested in winning consumers back. With negative equity wrapped in, extended warranty, and GAP, I am still below MSRP. That's pretty hard to beat. It is also a vehicle I could see myself with in 5 years willing to invest to keep if any service issues come up after the warranty has been eclipsed. In short, it's a vehicle I can see myself happy to keep for 7+ years.



Dekero said:


> Yeah but at the end of the day it's a Chevy... Good luck w that.


Equinox has tremendous reliability reviews. Plus, with the 125k extended warranty, I have peace of mind.

31mpg highway is also hard to beat for a vehicle this size at this pricepoint.

I also heavily researched transmissions and car complaint issues on a number of vehicles. I like Jeep Cherokees, but the 9 speed transmission looks like a nightmare, it is also known to randomly stall for no reason. Anything with a dual clutch or CVT I marked off the list. The standard 6 speed trany on the 1.5 Equinox seemed like the most traditional and reliable in terms of maintenance and reliability. There are a lot of young transmission technologies that may offer performance and efficiency but become nightmares on the reliability end. (See Hyundai dual clutch and Mazda CVT.)


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

BogusServiceAnimal said:


> Thorough research on reliability, safety, price point, trade in rebate, visibility within the vehicle, safety package is standard, GM seems VERY interested in winning consumers back. With negative equity wrapped in, extended warranty, and GAP, I am still below MSRP. That's pretty hard to beat. It is also a vehicle I could see myself with in 5 years willing to invest to keep if any service issues come up after the warranty has been eclipsed. In short, it's a vehicle I can see myself happy to keep for 7+ years.
> 
> 
> Equinox has tremendous reliability reviews. Plus, with the 125k extended warranty, I have peace of mind.
> ...


Actually that motor has an oil issue.. and has had to be rebuilt on many occasions... Do a little more research... My friend had to trade outta hers after they fumbled the rebuild... No thx... Like I said... Good luck.


----------



## BogusServiceAnimal (Oct 28, 2019)

Dekero said:


> Actually that motor has an oil issue.. and has had to be rebuilt on many occasions... Do a little more research... My friend had to trade outta hers after they fumbled the rebuild... No thx... Like I said... Good luck.


I will take your luck and a free engine if need be. I think you are confusing earlier models' reliability. 2014 forward has been stellar, especially 2017 to now.


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

Dekero said:


> Actually that motor has an oil issue.. and has had to be rebuilt on many occasions... Do a little more research... My friend had to trade outta hers after they fumbled the rebuild... No thx... Like I said... Good luck.


The 2.4l ecotec had a large number of very serious issues, the cam timing chain, PCV, exhaust manifold, door rust, and fuel pump, in addition to the oil consumption problems due to faulty piston rings. Not sure if the 1.5 is any better.

A colleague had the 2.4 and engine failed just a few thousand prior to warranty expiration, new engine and then she traded that for the v6 model which isn't bad in the upper trim levels.

However I can't imagine the issues in earlier years would help with resale values of newer model years.


----------



## BogusServiceAnimal (Oct 28, 2019)

Bubsie said:


> The 2.4l ecotec had a large number of very serious issues, the cam timing chain, PCV, exhaust manifold, door rust, and fuel pump, in addition to the oil consumption problems due to faulty piston rings. Not sure if the 1.5 is any better.
> 
> A colleague had the 2.4 and engine failed just a few thousand prior to warranty expiration, new engine and then she traded that for the v6 model which isn't bad in the upper trim levels.
> 
> However I can't imagine the issues in earlier years would help with resale values of newer model years.


1.5 is solid. Every car is going to have a handful of problems from a handful of drivers, many times because of user error. Resale value isn't my main interest if I am planning on keeping the vehicle. If I get a new engine at 60k, that's just a bigger bonus. Not too worried about it. Enjoying the size plus 30mpg city presently.

I am also blessed to not be in a snowy or cold environment.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

The fact that they're "practically giving them away" should've been your first red flag ... Good luck.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

Well, you're smart in getting the extended warranty. I certainly would with nearly any GM vehicle.


----------



## Jon77 (Dec 6, 2018)

We have customers that ask us about these equinox they are at very good price point right now.
I’ve just seen too many nightmares with these vehicles.
The good thing is you got an extended warranty however I would carefully read the fine print on the extended warranty, I’ve seen warranties canceled over stupid things.

One car that comes to mind is a Mini Cooper that the warranty company would not cover us replacing the AC compressor because the customer had not done the transmission flush 90 days after purchasing it.

The BMW transmission does not have a fluid service interval, we even got a letter from the BMW/Mini dealership stating it’s a lifetime fluid.
The fine print on the warranty said the customer has 90 days from date of purchase to change the fluid, end of story.

The customer had to pay out-of-pocket to us about $1400 to replace that AC compressor, on a vehicle with only 40,000 miles on the odometer.

The purchase price for that warranty was around $4000 and it was invalid 90 days after purchasing it.
The fact that an AC compressor failure had nothing to do with transmission fluid was irrelevant.
The good thing is it was with the new car purchase usually those warrantees are not junk but pay attention to any FinePrint that may be on there


----------



## BogusServiceAnimal (Oct 28, 2019)

Syn said:


> The fact that they're "practically giving them away" should've been your first red flag ... Good luck.


There are a few days a year that are ideal to buy a vehicle. President's Day is one of them. The same vehicle is $3000 more today. With my shrewd buying, I basically get the 125K warranty for free. 



Jon77 said:


> We have customers that ask us about these equinox they are at very good price point right now.
> I've just seen too many nightmares with these vehicles.
> The good thing is you got an extended warranty however I would carefully read the fine print on the extended warranty, I've seen warranties canceled over stupid things.
> 
> ...


I never buy extended warranties on used vehicles nor 3rd party extended warranties.


----------



## Broken Spoke (Mar 26, 2018)

Dekero said:


> Actually that motor has an oil issue.. and has had to be rebuilt on many occasions... Do a little more research... My friend had to trade outta hers after they fumbled the rebuild... No thx... Like I said... Good luck.


We've had several problems with those 1.5 engines.

They're garbage. They like to explode pistons. Leave it go long enough and it gouges the cylinder wall to where you have to replace the engine.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

BogusServiceAnimal said:


> Just bought an Equinox, they are practically giving them away presently.


Don't worry, they made money on your trade-in, financing, GAP, and extended warranty.


----------



## Mtbsrfun (May 25, 2019)

I like that last line. If the motor blows up you definitely won't be getting a new motor &#128514;&#128557;

Why do you think they put that last part in there? To cover any repairs you will be receiving remanufactured/refurbed parts unless the new one is cheap like plastic trim or weather stripping.









And line 15 and 16


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

I have a 2015 Chevy Sonic LT, 113k miles, extended warranty through my dealership .... everything was covered but $100 when my transmission, engine oil cooler and Turbo had to be replaced, now mind you, I did take all my stickers and stuff off my car to be safe and I had to take it to the dealership for the repairs.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

BogusServiceAnimal said:


> Just bought an Equinox, they are practically giving them away presently. I noticed in the extended warranty that they specifically say that commercial use of the vehicle IS covered under the extended warranty and GAP coverage. Is this part of GM's now dissolved partnership with Lyft? At the end of the day, I got a great deal with extended warranty and GAP included and well below the MSRP. Very pleased with my experience. It seems that GM has stepped up their game.


Any warranty that Includes commercial use is good


----------

